# Entartete Musik



## Eramire156 (Sep 28, 2017)

I've had an interest in Entartete Musik for a number of years and I thought I'd start a thread on the subject.

Here are some online resources on the subject

http://holocaustmusic.ort.org

https://forbiddenmusic.org

http://entartetemusik.blogspot.co.uk


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I remember the series of Decca recordings devoted to _Entartete_ music - what a worthwhile enterprise that was and the numerous recordings I bought certainly brought a new dimension to my collection. It was so sad how all that music - much of it wonderfully fresh, vigorous and inventive - came to be anathematised due to the racial origins and/or political stance of many of the composers. Far more tragic when some of them lost their lives (and yet they still managed to compose even when in captivity).


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I too collected several of the Decca _Entartete_ discs and have generally been interested in music related to the Holocaust as well as the forbidden music of the Nazi era.

I happen to be listening at the moment to disc number 1 of a ten disc box set titled _Forbidden Music in World War II_, an Etcetera release KTC 1530.





















The collection features Dutch composers, many of them unfamiliar names. But the music is astounding. In fact, disc number 1, to which I am now listening, music by Henriette Bosmans, is worth the price of the collection. Great stuff, this music. Too bad the circumstances of its composition couldn't have been better in human terms.

More info on that set here: https://www.etcetera-records.com/album/544/forbidden-music-world-war-ii

Another fine set I have in my collection is the KZ Musik Encyclopedia of Music Composed in Concentration Camps (1933-1945).









There are 24 volumes in this collection. I have the first 12, purchased when the volumes were available singly. The second 12 have been released only as part of the complete 24 disc set. Still, it's tempting and I often consider springing for the complete box, though I already have the first 12.

More on that here: http://musicaconcentrationaria.org/index2.php?pag=kzmusic&lang=eng

Of course, forbidden music can take on many guises, and though I generally think of it in terms of the Nazi era, it is also evident during the Stalin era of the old Soviet Union with tentacles throughout communist Europe. Tyrants must certainly understand the power of art since so many of them are eager to shut down artists and ban their works. That notion alone has always been enough to make me proud to count myself as an artist, a member of one of the greatest of brotherhoods.


----------

